# Grilling Salmon in the Rain



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 5, 2015)

Two pieces of Fresh Scottish Salmon on a Cedar Plank that was soaked in cheap  Pinot Grigio wine for 6 hours, Seasoned with butter,Dizzy Pig's Raging River Rub, my favorite Salmon rub now, Chipotle RuB, fresh Dill, and lemon.







It started raining Saturday night and it's still raining off and on today Sunday. Grilling for 15 minutes @425* direct on a Grill Grate should do it.







Served with Baked Potato w/butter and green onion, and steamed broccoli. I started out trying to find Cowboy Rib-eye's but all I could find was boneless rib-eye's @ $11.99 a lb. So I went to the fish mkt. 

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## roadfix (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice!  Never thought of soaking the plank in wine...   I need to try that next time.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 5, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Nice!  Never thought of soaking the plank in wine...   I need to try that next time.


Thanks roadfix it works great

Ross


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 5, 2015)

Did you drink the wine that soaked it? I would have. 

Nice looking meal Ross.


----------



## roadfix (Oct 5, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Did you drink the wine that soaked it? I would have.
> 
> Nice looking meal Ross.


Pinot Grigio aged in cedar barrel.....


----------



## CraigC (Oct 5, 2015)

Ross,
There has to be serious lightning strikes to stop me from smoking or grilling! I've got a patio umbrella and don't mind dashing in and out of the house. Not a salmon fan, except for lox, nova and gravlax.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 5, 2015)

Looks mighty fine, Ross.   Thanks for sharing your pics!

My Weber is under a covered patio so I grill all year long, too - the only thing that would stop me is the wind.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 5, 2015)

Grilling salmon in the rain.  I should think *in the rain *is the operational word here, and a bonus in your neck of the woods.   The salmon looks tasty.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 5, 2015)

I have one word - YUM!!!


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 5, 2015)

Kayelle said:


> Did you drink the wine that soaked it? I would have.
> 
> Nice looking meal Ross.


Thanks Kayelle, I would of but I quit drinking in January

Ross


----------



## Caslon (Oct 7, 2015)

Gawd!... your salmon looked delicious cooked on that grill. Along with the baked potato and broccoli as side dishes. I just happened to have bought me a salmon steak yesterday, $ 4.00.  I   get a craving for salmon every now and then. It's gonna be "what's for dinner?"  tonight.


----------

